# Ocean's Eleven Spin-off: Jennifer Lawrence als weibliches Pendant zu Brad Pitt?



## CarolaHo (15. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ocean's Eleven Spin-off: Jennifer Lawrence als weibliches Pendant zu Brad Pitt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ocean's Eleven Spin-off: Jennifer Lawrence als weibliches Pendant zu Brad Pitt?


----------



## DungeonKeeper666 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wie die weiblichen Ghostbusters wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Mai 2016)

Egal, Jennifer Lawrence kann alles spielen.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2016)

Och schade, ich habe ja eher mit Scarlett Johanssen geliebäugelt.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2016)

DungeonKeeper666 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wie die weiblichen Ghostbusters wird.



Solang Melissa Mcarthy nicht mitspielt ^^ Im Kino kann die ja nur Fäkalwitze


----------

